# Gagging during oral



## Thebuzzbees (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everyone. 

So I love to give my husband oral so we thought we would try this gagging out... So I laid on the bed with my head tilted off the edge and he done his thing.... Once I relaxed he could go on for a while... I got mixed feelings on whether I enjoyed it or not.... He LOVED it... From a mans perspective, what's the big deal?!?! 

From a woman's perspective.... Apart from having a sore throat for 2 days after... What do we gain from this other than pleasing our men? :scratchhead:


----------



## Thebuzzbees (Aug 29, 2014)

English term..... We wanted to try it.


----------



## Thebuzzbees (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes it's very intense deep throating where you open up your throat and he enters fully, only pulling out when you need to take a breath.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Lila said:


> We've never tried it quite so intensely although laying back the bed with my head tilted back is my favorite way to give hubby oral. My throat closes up less in this position. However, we've never "gagged out" or "deep throated". I'm curious to hear what sort of responses you get to your thread.


It sounds like she did just that. It sounds like that position gives her some discomfort, but of course no pleasure for her other than knowing she pleased her man.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Um, no thanks. 

I like pleasing my husband, but if it's causing me pain/discomfort, then it's just not going to work. I would hope my husband would not be cool with it either knowing it causes me pain/discomfort, which is typically how he reacts.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

It isn't painful  If you can do it right anyway  haha


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm proud to say that my wife does NOT gag at all !!

Then again she doesn't give me BJ's either


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
Guys and women like different things. I've never found the idea of deep-throating particularly appealing, though for some reason finishing in my wife's mouth is. 

Some women hate giving oral. Some enjoy only some versions, some like almost everything.

Just hope your interests are compatible. Nothing wrong with doing a sexual favor - as long as it is reciprocated.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

My understanding is that when a woman hangs her head over the edge, it permits the throat to open more therefor accommodating a penis. Gag reflex can be an issue but overcoming this challenge is a learned technique and well explained on the Internet.

Unfortunately, I would love to experience this but my wife has not accommodated my desire.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Thebuzzbees said:


> Once I relaxed he could go on for a while... I got mixed feelings on whether I enjoyed it or not.... He LOVED it... From a mans perspective, what's the big deal?!?!


I'm guessing it's an ego boost for him. "My d!ck is so huge she almost choked on it." Maybe it makes him feel like he's hung like a moose. Also, it probably feels good to be all the way in (or as much as possible), just like when he goes deep during sex.

I blame Linda Lovelace. 



Thebuzzbees said:


> From a woman's perspective.... Apart from having a sore throat for 2 days after... What do we gain from this other than pleasing our men? :scratchhead:


Honestly, nothing from a physical standpoint. Who enjoys the physical aspect of gagging? Gagging usually means that barf is coming. 

That being said, I have "enjoyed" it and sometimes initiate it when drunk lol. My drunken bedroom super-ego is pretty slvtty so... if you're into that kind of thing. Still, it's not so much the physical aspect as it is the role-play/fantasy aspect of it. At least for me.

If you do it for him, only do it because you WANT to, also make sure you're in control at all times. You did use a good position, to try it. If you breathe through your mouth it's easier also it's easier to do if you stick out your tongue as you do it. Not that I would put it on a resume but I can deep-throat without gagging that way but I do have to be relaxed... also control is huge... probably the most important thing. Being able to stop him if he gets too excited is important.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Miss Taken said:


> I'm guessing it's an ego boost for him. "My d!ck is so huge she almost choked on it." Maybe it makes him feel like he's hung like a moose. Also, it probably feels good to be all the way in (or as much as possible), just like when he goes deep during sex.
> 
> I blame Linda Lovelace.
> 
> ...


Feels kinda like a vagina with a lot of control, the throat has plenty of control to it. So it's definitely not just a novelty, it feels great.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

From a man's perspective, it's easy; it felt great and he loves the fact that you care enough about him to try this for him.

However, if you love regular oral and have mixed feelings about this, he needs to know so that he doesn't continue to request this all the time and ruin your attitude to oral in general. I'd recommend something like "Honey, I'm thrilled that I could give you such pleasure. But, it was pretty rough on me. So, could we keep it to an occasional treat when I'm feeling up for it?"


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a really strong gag reflex which makes BJs particularly difficult for me, especially if the man is determined to bang away at my mouth. I regularly gag on my toothbrush, so having anything larger in my mouth is particularly difficult. However, I do give BJs but would prefer to be in a position where I can control the action more. When my hubby grabs my head and grinds into my mouth I end up having to stop at some point - not particularly sexy and it's a real turn off for me when I reach that point.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Any kind of gag face would be instant turnoff for me.


----------

